
Gigaom.com Acquired by Knowingly Corp - pw
https://gigaom.com/2015/05/26/gigaom-com-acquired-by-knowingly-corp/
======
DigitalSea
Great news for Gigaom that it will be back August 2015, but will the existing
staff be offered their jobs back or will it be run as an entirely new site? I
wonder if Gigaom can or ever will be the same as it was? I guess we'll have to
wait and see. I have my doubts that the great Gigaom will be the same as it
once was.

Also, did anyone else find this "press release" read more like a praise piece
on Byron Reese and less about their plans for Gigaom?

